# adhesive for pool tile surround



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've got a handful of tiles that came loose in an ouside pool-water has been below the mosaic band for a couple of weeks now. what type of mortar is recommended for this application and is a sealer recommended/necessary?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I've set pool tile and coping with Custom's Flex Bond before.


----------

